# FET V's Fresh Embryo Transfer with ICSI



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Good Evening Ladies 

I really need your help with something.

I have just had a failed ICSI with SET (selective embryo transfer) 1st cycle was cancelled so I guess this is my 1st actual cycle.

Anyhow I was lucky enough to have 2 embies frozen 1x 8cell & 1x 7cell 3.4 (highest grade being 4.4 with my hospital) , my consultant said they are of good quality and that if both thawed ok then I would have both trasnferred this time as I'll be 37 in June. 

Now my question to you all is I know the success rates are higher with fresh embryo's therefore do I go with FET and hope that they both thaw ok if not the two then have the dilema of only 1 being put back in or do I save my £1000.00 it would cost and put that towards a fresh cycle?

I'm all of a doings and my cons wants me to think of the options.. Easier said than done!?!?!   

I keep thinking if it's going to cost me £3500 for a fresh one then maybe I'll get more embies and a better chance of a BFP rather than FET with maybe only 1 embie!

OH please help me guys and be honest with me.. I'm nearly 37 and been TTC to years with no joy, the PCT won't fund us a cycle and every penny we have is going on this.. My only problem is we dont have the £3500 but will have to borrow, credit card or rob a bank!! 

Look forward to all you help guys xxxx


----------



## lulabell75 (May 10, 2011)

All I can do is give my experience ... I had 4 failed fresh ICSI cycles followed by a successful FET. IMHO, I don't believe a fresh cycle would ever work for me due to body dealing with all the pain it brought but everyone is different so what works for one, might not for another.

I was told by my clinic that the chances of success with FET is based on your age when they were frozen, so you could choose to do another fresh cycle and save the frosties for a later date if needed, you may even get more to freeze for futur possible use.

Good luck with whatever you decide. X


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank you lulabell75 your reply has uplifted me and I agree about another fresh cycle first. Infact we are going to see the consultant on Friday and we have already agreed that a fresh cycle will advantage us and if needs be we have our frosties as back up but fingers crossed maybe we could add some more to the little darlings for another day. We're you able to add some each time? 

I'm 36 nearly 37 so I now there not the best but good for my age 1x 8cell & 1x 7cell no fragmentation so I hope their pretty good.

It's crazy that you had to go through 4 Fresh ICSI's before your FET worked.. If there is a god he certainly likes to put some of us through the mill!! 

May I ask what IMHO is please? My cons said if I wanted FET then she would advise Medicated for me.. Don't like Buserelin.. Knocks me about something terrible, but I know if I do a fresh I'll do Flare Protocol again which from start to EC only took me 10 days so I favour that as I start on Buserelin on day 2 and on day 3 Menopur.

Thank you so much once again for your reply.. You've truly helped me xx


----------



## lulabell75 (May 10, 2011)

Unfortunately I didn't get any to freeze in the first 3 fresh cycles so I was amazed to do so well in the last one. Must've been fate!

IMHO means "in my honest opinion".

I'm 36 as well. My embies were from a cycle when I was 30 though so I have a slightly better chance than I otherwise would. If this 2nd FET doesn't work for me I am tempted to do a fresh cycle to try for embies to freeze. I don't actually want a fresh ET again... At least that's how I feel at the moment!

Sounds like you have 2 great embies there.

Good luck & take care. x


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Ha ha ha I like IMHO.. I shall be using that loads now   

Yeah they maybe good but the freeze may of made them poor so I'm a bit nervy about that one..

Thank you once again for your message.. Thank you x


----------



## lulabell75 (May 10, 2011)

When I had my 1st FET they thawed 6 and got 3 that survived. 2 put back. So that's a 50% success rate on thawing... Different rates at different clinics possibly. My fertility nurse said that sometimes they can lose a cell. ... One of the ones I have frozen is only 2 cell so that's a little concerning!

I did read on another forum that as techniques have developed in recent years, Thawing is becoming more successful and some believe that embies that survive the thaw are stronger a bit like in natural selection (but that bit could just be opinion as I can't remember who said it)

Happy to help. x


----------

